# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Προβλημα σε φωτα!

## black arrow

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ!!!!

Εχει ενας φιλος ενα ford sierra tou 1991. Τον τελεφταιο καιρο παρουσιαζει το εξεις προβλημα: το αριστερο φλας δουλευει κανωνικα το δεξι οταν αναβει και σε συνδιασμο με το πατημα του φρενου αναβει ολες τις λαμπες των φλας μονιμα χωρις να αναβοσβηνουν οπως θα επρεπε με το ρελε. Σκεφτομουν για καποιο βραχυκυκλομα που να εχει να κανει με το δεξι φλας γιατι το παρουσιαζει καθε φορα που αναβει το δεξι η τα αλαρμ ( περιλαμβανει και τα δυο φλας)

Ευχαριστω για την οποια βοηθεια!

----------


## chipakos-original

> ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ!!!!
> 
> Εχει ενας φιλος ενα ford sierra tou 1991. Τον τελεφταιο καιρο παρουσιαζει το εξεις προβλημα: το αριστερο φλας δουλευει κανωνικα το δεξι οταν αναβει και σε συνδιασμο με το πατημα του φρενου αναβει ολες τις λαμπες των φλας μονιμα χωρις να αναβοσβηνουν οπως θα επρεπε με το ρελε. Σκεφτομουν για καποιο βραχυκυκλομα που να εχει να κανει με το δεξι φλας γιατι το παρουσιαζει καθε φορα που αναβει το δεξι η τα αλαρμ ( περιλαμβανει και τα δυο φλας)
> 
> Ευχαριστω για την οποια βοηθεια!


Επειδή στο αυτοκίνητο γίνονται παράξενα πράγματα με επιστροφές τάσης από διάφορες αιτίες να κοιτάξει πρώτα όλες τις λάμπες και οπωσδήποτε αν υπάρχει κάποια δυσμορφία μέσα στη λάμπα στο νήμα εννοώ καλύτερα προληπτική αντικατάσταση. Βγάλε τις μπροστινές λάμπες κι άσε μόνο τις πίσω και δοκίμασε να δεις το φαινόμενο αυτό . Μετά κάνε το αντίθετο δηλ. βγάλε τις πίσω και άσε μόνο τις μπροστά. Αφού τελειώσεις με τις δοκιμές και είσαι σίγουρος ότι όλες οι λάμπες λειτουργούν σωστά ακόμα και οι διπλές λάμπες του φρένου τότε μπορείς να κοιτάξεις και τις γειώσεις . Μπορείς μαζί με τις δοκιμές να κοιτάξεις παράλληλα και τις γειώσεις.Κάτι πολύ εύκολο είναι να αφαιρέσεις τον ρελέ των φλας που είναι εύκολος για να δούμε αν το φαινόμενο εξακολουθεί να παρουσιάζεται  και να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

νομιζω εχει να κανει με ελλειψη γειωσης σε καποιο φαναρι,μαλλον στο πισω.

----------


## xsterg

δεν ειναι τιποτα απο ολα αυτα. θα βγαλει ολο το φαναρι και θα καθαρισει με απεσταγμενο νερο ολες τις επαφες του φαναριου και ολες τις επαφες για τις λαμπες. επίσης και τους συνδετηρες. 
και μετα απο αυτο θα δεις την διαφορα!!!!

----------

